# La Maison des Bisous - July 2016



## jsp77 (Jul 21, 2016)

This was the 7th and final stop of the solo trip up north. I had a very hectic 2 days driving, starting in Sheffield then Rotherham, Leeds, Grimsby, then finally finishing in Lincolnshire, covered a fair few miles had plenty of fails along the way, but all in all had a very enjoyable time. 

I have driven past this before but did not have time to stop due to being on a family break, this time i had no restrictions and what a gem it turned out to be. It has been visited before by the metal fairies and i think possibly a homeless guy.

Not really sure what happened but from what I can make out the Lady(possibly Debbie) was looking after her husband(Ashley) who she cared for. There were various note books next to the typewriter that she kept a log of Ashley's welfare.

I can't be certain that the photos are of Ashley, probably a photo of one of their Fathers. 

*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Jul 21, 2016)

As fantastic as it is crushingly sad. Good work JSP. Looked like a fruitful trip...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 22, 2016)

That is lovely mate.and by my favourite from your tour.looks like you had a great trip


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 22, 2016)

That looks amazing. Nice find.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 22, 2016)

Nicely done and recorded. I like your choice of title.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2016)

last shots a keeper, looks brilliant!  good job


----------



## thorfrun (Jul 22, 2016)

nice pics, Does the letter say 'episode one' at the top, as if it might be a book or screenplay, or am i seeing things?


----------



## Rubex (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice end to your trip  great photos and find!


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 1, 2016)

thanks for all the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 1, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> nice pics, Does the letter say 'episode one' at the top, as if it might be a book or screenplay, or am i seeing things?



No you are not seeing things and it ain't a letter as such. A search of records for surname and occupation may reveal all I think! 
Nice report jsp77, and thanks for including those important 'clues', always good to be able to follow the trail further from one's computer.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 1, 2016)

Fantastic that, captured beautifully. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2016)

What a stunning house,so much see!!Really enjoyed looking,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 3, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> What a stunning house,so much see!!Really enjoyed looking,Thanks for sharing.



thanks flyboys, i'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2016)

Excellent set there,
What a place


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 6, 2016)

Just amazing. Thank you for sharing such a wonderful set


----------

